
What Can You Build in 600 Lines of Code? - nreece
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001043.html
======
cperciva
It's not quite as small, but I'm rather proud of the 2400 lines of code in
FreeBSD which can (a) download and install security updates, (b) upgrade to a
newer FreeBSD release, (c) cryptographically verify the aforementioned updates
and upgrades, (d) rollback the aforementioned updates and upgrades, and (e)
use binary patches to make the downloading as fast as possible.

I don't know where apt-get and yum weigh in, but I'm pretty sure that FreeBSD
Update is orders of magnitude smaller than Windows Update or OS X's updater.

------
bayareaguy
Heh. Keith Bostic (the BSD guy from UCB CSRG) once wrote a rudimentary visual
editor in APL in only 3 lines.

3 very long lines :-)

